

Embedding Angular in the physical world - jashmenn
http://www.ng-newsletter.com/posts/embedded-angular.html

======
stimble
very cool way to make the hardware more accessible, and augment the power of
little embeded systems with the compute power available in the browser

------
gdi2290
Great article!

------
Scotups
Terrific

